# Need info on Winnipeg "Canada Cup" FITA Shoot.



## emselkhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

*In regards to the Canada Cup*

If you go onto the Archers and Bowhunters Association Of Manitoba (ABAM) web site. You should get all the information you should need about any up coming shoot being held in the province.
Hope this helps


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

No info on this shoot there. Also no info on the FCA website.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Typically the shoot location would have been named by now. Unfortunatly the FCA HPC has yet to name a host club for the event. As soon as we find out, we will be posting all the information needed both here and on FCA.ca. It would be great if a few of the boys from down south made it up this year!!
Ed Wilson


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

promod1385 said:


> Does anyone know about a shoot called the "Canada Cup"? I was told its a tournament series with a stop in Winnipeg MB this year. I have heard its a large FITA shoot.
> 
> Can anyone give me some info on this shoot? When is it? Where is it? Is there a web page for it? What is the format?
> 
> Thank yall in advance.


Canada Cup is just a one hit wonder type of shoot, not part of a series. the two that i've been to (Victoria last year and Edmonton three years ago) were both a FITA 1440 and eliminations spread over three days; day one was long distances, day two was short distances and day three was the eliminations. it's typically held during the May long weekend.


----------



## emselkhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

If you e-mail Katja at: [email protected]. She will find this infomation for you.
I'm not sure that the Canada Cup is going to be in Manitoba this year or not. It was only a few years ago we had it.
Good luck


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I just recieved word that the Interlake Archers(my club) has recieved the bid for the Canada Cup. I will post full details this evening.
Ed Wilson


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats Ed, I'm sure you will run a first rate shoot like always.........


----------

